# Guess That Burrow



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

Think "Guess That Spider", only wildly unfair.

Exact same rules, only instead of posting a picture of the spider, you'll be posting a picture of their burrow or web tube. And yes, a burrow or web tube - no half-log hides, we're looking for legitimate burrows or web tubes here. Everyone gets three guesses, and the winner starts the next round.

Use contextual clues to figure it out! Diameter of the burrow, depth, webbing style, presence of urticating setae, humidity, etc etc etc. I don't think that this will be quite as hard as it sounds!

I'll start us off easy. Huge hint: It's an Aphonopelma species. Recently closed up shop in preparation for a molt (hopefully).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Think "Guess That Spider", only wildly unfair.
> 
> Exact same rules, only instead of posting a picture of the spider, you'll be posting a picture of their burrow or web tube. And yes, a burrow or web tube - no half-log hides, we're looking for legitimate burrows or web tubes here. Everyone gets three guesses, and the winner starts the next round.
> 
> ...


Hmm that looks like my A. Seemani's den?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Hmm that looks like my A. Seemani's den?


A. seemanni it is! You're up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

I'll keep the terrestrial theme going with this bulldozer!


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> View attachment 223217
> 
> I'll keep the terrestrial theme going with this bulldozer!


Hm... pretty dry. Is it a Brachy?


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Hm... pretty dry. Is it a Brachy?


Yes sir, a widely appreciated brachy


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 22, 2016)

Ah ah, "guess that burrow"... sounds like a Gay Bar joke :-s

Reactions: Funny 9 | Winner 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, "guess that burrow"... sounds like a Gay Bar joke :-s


Freakin hell all mighty.. That had me laugh so hard. Got damn it friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> Yes sir, a widely appreciated brachy


Judging by your recent plunder, I'm gonna say B. boehmei or B. smithi


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Judging by your recent plunder, I'm gonna say B. boehmei or B. smithi


Nope! think harrier


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

A B. albo?! Seriously?


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> A B. albo?! Seriously?


Haha yes sir! you got it


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow, my albo never does anything but roost. Alright then, I'm actually on my phone and thus have no pictures. 

@sdsnybny @Venom1080 @Toxoderidae let's do this! Someone take my spot


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

good luck, this is tougher than "Guess the Spider"


----------



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2016)

GBB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sleek (Oct 22, 2016)

OBT


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

Redneck said:


> GBB


No Sir



Sleek said:


> OBT


No Also


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

Chilobrachys species?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Chilobrachys species?


You sound uncertain?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> You sound uncertain?


C. fimbriatus? 
C. andersoni? 
C. huahini?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> C. fimbriatus?
> C. andersoni?
> C. huahini?


Triple nooooo LOL, I don't own any Chilobrachys


----------



## johnny quango (Oct 22, 2016)

N incei or H villosella


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> N incei or H villosella


Neither one


----------



## Trenor (Oct 22, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Think "Guess That Spider", only wildly unfair.
> 
> Exact same rules, only instead of posting a picture of the spider, you'll be posting a picture of their burrow or web tube. And yes, a burrow or web tube - no half-log hides, we're looking for legitimate burrows or web tubes here. Everyone gets three guesses, and the winner starts the next round.
> 
> ...


Bored people are bored... LOL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## EulersK (Oct 22, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Bored people are bored... LOL


That's about right, yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> good luck, this is tougher than "Guess the Spider"
> View attachment 223243


M. balfouri?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

Redneck said:


> M. balfouri?


No Sir


----------



## Redneck (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> No Sir


Avicularia species?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

Nope not Avicularia sp


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 22, 2016)

This is a random guess because I have never seen one build a burrow, but M. robustum? Or any of the pokies, rufilata, regalis, miranda, etc. Definitly challenging!


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> This is a random guess because I have never seen one build a burrow, but M. robustum? Or any of the pokies, rufilata, regalis, miranda, etc. Definitly challenging!


LOL that's it exactly (Random guess) pics are to low quality to see and or identify UT hairs of individual species.  And no none of those


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 22, 2016)

It's the one of your avatar? :-s


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's the one of your avatar? :-s


No Sir not Avicularia avicularia


----------



## SysAdmin (Oct 22, 2016)

Something from Psalmopoeus?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 22, 2016)

Hapalopus sp. "Columbia"


----------



## Spidermolt (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Triple nooooo LOL, I don't own any Chilobrachys


that was my guess but i guess that section is out


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

SysAdmin said:


> Something from Psalmopoeus?


Not a Psalmopoeus



BobBarley said:


> Hapalopus sp. "Columbia"


No Sir



Spidermolt said:


> that was my guess but i guess that section is out


bummer choose some other genus


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Oct 22, 2016)

Watch it be a T like G. pulchripes or something ;D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> Watch it be something like G. pulchripes or something ;D


It is a tarantula lair, G. pulchripes it is not


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

h. sanguiniceps?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> h. sanguiniceps?


Nope not them


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nope not them


t. ockerti?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 22, 2016)

magicmed said:


> t. ockerti?


strike two


----------



## DeanK (Oct 22, 2016)

C. darlingi?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Oct 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> strike two


Ok last guess, c. darlingi?


----------



## cold blood (Oct 23, 2016)

is it a dwarf?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Ephebopus rufescens


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

DeanK said:


> C. darlingi?





magicmed said:


> Ok last guess, c. darlingi?


Negative on the echo in the room 



cold blood said:


> is it a dwarf?


Depends on what parameters you consider a dwarf.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Ephebopus rufescens


No sir


----------



## cold blood (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Negative on the echo in the room
> 
> 
> Depends on what parameters you consider a dwarf.


do people refer to them as dwarves?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone got the genus yet?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

cold blood said:


> do people refer to them as dwarves?


Actually dwarfs as far as I consider them, under 3-3.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Anyone got the genus yet?


nope


----------



## cold blood (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Negative on the echo in the room
> 
> 
> Depends on what parameters you consider a dwarf.





sdsnybny said:


> Actually dwarfs as far as I consider them, under 3-3.5"


So you were already fully aware of the parameters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

cold blood said:


> So you were already fully aware of the parameters.


Well I have been known to let the occasional 4"  slip in the category during conversation... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Cyclosternum fasciatum...  I have no idea.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Cyclosternum fasciatum...  I have no idea.


actually now a synonym of Davus pentaloris if I read right. but no not D. pentaloris


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> actually now a synonym of Davus pentaloris if I read right. but no not D. pentaloris


Ughghghghhghghghgg... taxonomy changes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 23, 2016)

_E.truculentus_? :-s

* mentioned only because I love the name "truculentus" ah ah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Ughghghghhghghghgg... taxonomy changes.


It's a never ending battle.


Chris LXXIX said:


> _E.truculentus_? :-s
> 
> * mentioned only because I love the name "truculentus" ah ah


Me too!!, but no not that one either


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

I've already guessed three times. Can't say I care, though.

H. sp. "Columbia" large?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Hapalopus sp. "Columbia"





EulersK said:


> I've already guessed three times. Can't say I care, though.
> 
> H. sp. "Columbia" large?


Already guessed, still no.


----------



## creepa (Oct 23, 2016)

Iridopelma


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

creepa said:


> Iridopelma


No Sir


----------



## magicmed (Oct 23, 2016)

It's a Brachytoma Grammostola, I swears it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

magicmed said:


> It's a Brachytoma Grammostola, I swears it


If you say so.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> If you say so.....


Haha I was talking to a LPS employee about T's when asked why I was buying a ton of crickets to start a colony. he told me the only t he ever kept was the "Brachytoma Grammostola or whatever it is"....points for trying I guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SysAdmin (Oct 23, 2016)

Will we find out the tarantula that made this burrow?

Find out next time on SpiderBall Z

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 23, 2016)

Heterothele sp.?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

SysAdmin said:


> Will we find out the tarantula that made this burrow?
> 
> Find out next time on SpiderBall Z


I hope so



14pokies said:


> Heterothele sp.?


Not Heterothele sp


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> I hope so
> 
> 
> Not Heterothele sp


I hate this stupid thread!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I hate this stupid thread!


And yet here you are. 

Pterinochilus sp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I hate this stupid thread!


Deep breaths...  In....  Out...

Orphnaecus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> And yet here you are.
> 
> Pterinochilus sp?


LOL, so we have resorted to just guessing the genus?? and Nopers on Pterinochilus



BobBarley said:


> Deep breaths...  In....  Out...
> 
> Orphnaecus?


No to that genus as well


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> LOL, so we have resorted to just guessing the genus?? and Nopers on Pterinochilus


I think we have to  This is harder than I expected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## magicmed (Oct 23, 2016)

It is a T...right? Haha not like a funnel Web weaver or something


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

magicmed said:


> It is a T...right? Haha not like a funnel Web weaver or something


Answered way back in earlier post....49 i believe


----------



## Kodi (Oct 23, 2016)

Is it an H. gigas?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Is it an H. gigas?


Nada, common gang this is a beautiful species and CB already determined its a dwarf...3-3.5" through earlier posts. gotta put the clues together to keep from getting the ....blues.


----------



## Kodi (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nada


It's a C. bertae.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Dolicothele diamantinensis (spelled wrong)


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Kodi said:


> It's a C. bertae.


Since I edited the above post while you were typing you can guess again.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Pseudhapalopus sp. blue


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Pseudhapalopus sp. blue


Nope


BobBarley said:


> Dolicothele diamantinensis (spelled wrong)


Finally someone put it together your turn and may the T gods be with you.
It only took 68 posts for one T we should be good right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

Edited to crop out the t because I'm out right now.


Didn't know D. diamantinensis made such elaborate web hideouts.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 223276
> 
> Edited to crop out the t because I'm out right now.
> 
> ...


O god yes, they are very heavy webers, attack prey with reckless abandon, fast growers, and so beautiful blues. LOL

Ephebopus sp


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> O god yes, they are very heavy webers, attack prey with reckless abandon, fast growers, and so beautiful blues. LOL
> 
> Ephebopus sp


Nope, and awesome, I gotta get myself one....


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

Has this spider been in this enclosure for awhile? My real question is this: is the extent of the webbing?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 223276
> 
> Edited to crop out the t because I'm out right now.
> 
> ...


C. darlingi


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





EulersK said:


> Has this spider been in this enclosure for awhile? My real question is this: is the extent of the webbing?





Redneck said:


> C. darlingi


No, No, and I'll be generous, that webbing is a molting mat.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

N. coloratovillosus?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> N. coloratovillosus?


Nope


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

I think I found it! G. pulchripes


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> I think I found it! G. pulchripes


Hax, yes, you checked my Instagram?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

"Pretty much all my t's are featured on my Instagram account." -BobBarley in every single post ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Hax, yes, you checked my Instagram?


Yep sure did 


EulersK said:


> "Pretty much all my t's are featured on my Instagram account." -BobBarley in every single post ever


Best clue ever LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)



Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 23, 2016)

Humid species...

H. gigas?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Humid species...
> 
> H. gigas?


don't own any Hysterocrates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> don't own any Hysterocrates


Ephebopus rufescens, ephebopus murinus, ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 23, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Hax, yes, you checked my Instagram?


What is ur Instagram?? Follow me @themurderess

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

louise f said:


> Ephebopus rufescens, ephebopus murinus, ephebopus cyanognathus


Nope not one of those


MrsHaas said:


> What is ur Instagram?? Follow me @themurderess


PSSTT don't tell anybody the link is in his signature unless he took it out for the game

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 23, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> What is ur Instagram?? Follow me @themurderess


I did, lol.


----------



## Fins (Oct 23, 2016)

M. balfouri?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Fins said:


> M. balfouri?


Nope not M. balfouri


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 23, 2016)

thought this was guess that spider and was really confused for a minute...
Theraphosa stirmi? A genic?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> though this was guess that spider and was really confused for a minute...
> Theraphosa stirmi? A genic?


Some of us still are.....nope on both those.
Its hard, we as keepers have mostly shots or out T's in the enclosure I don't often shoo them away just for web pics.


----------



## Olan (Oct 23, 2016)

H mac.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Olan said:


> H mac.


No Sir
hint; The genus has been guessed but I'm not disclosing who/which

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 23, 2016)

maybe we should just have to guess the genus.. @EulersK
theres still some challenge, but on a manageable level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> maybe we should just have to guess the genus.. @EulersK
> theres still some challenge, but on a manageable level.


LOL....


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 23, 2016)

E.uataman?


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 23, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> LOL....


its hard enough guessing the spider, but guessing the spider based on a hole is tough, its still a unique thread if we only have to guess the genus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Olan (Oct 23, 2016)

T. Apophysis


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 23, 2016)

14pokies said:


> E.uataman?


Finally a winner



Venom1080 said:


> its hard enough guessing the spider, but guessing the spider based on a hole is tough, its still a unique thread if we only have to guess the genus.


this would make it short work for sure



Olan said:


> T. Apophysis


I wish it was  a T. apophysis   ;( maybe one day


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 23, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## EulersK (Oct 24, 2016)

So... who's up for just guessing the genus? 

Ceratogyrus?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2016)

uh... Chilobrachys?


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> So... who's up for just guessing the genus?
> 
> Ceratogyrus?


Sure make it easy now that I post.. Y'all tortured me with the species! 

I hate this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> uh... Chilobrachys?


You just earned yourself a big fat cup of hell yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yay!
Fimbriatus/dyscolus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Yay!
> Fimbriatus/dyscolus?


Fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay, this should not be too hard, i'll even help you slightly by telling you it's a haplo


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Okay, this should not be too hard, i'll even help you slightly by telling you it's a haplo


We are only guessing Genus now Lol.. 

Hmm.. Is it a Haplo? I win! Yay!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

If at @Marijan wants to post another burrow with out spilling the beans go ahead.. If not I can post


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2016)

We are? but that kills all the fun, i even prepared little surprise with that guess 
Can we continue? And after that one go with genus only?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> If at @Marijan wants to post another burrow with out spilling the beans go ahead.. If not I can post


@Marijan2

EDIT: Nevermind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's any easy one just untill Marijan2 can post.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can even see the little bugger..Lol


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Pterinochilus?

btw with that last pic i wanted to trick you into thinking its Haplopelma (its Haplocosmia in reality) and see how much time it would take you to notice.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Pterinochilus?
> 
> btw with that last pic i wanted to trick you into thinking its Haplopelma (its Haplocosmia in reality) and see how much time it would take you to notice.


Nope but close..sorta!


----------



## louise f (Oct 24, 2016)

@14pokies 

Monocentropus balfouri, Pterinochilus murinus or Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> @14pokies
> 
> Monocentropus balfouri, Pterinochilus murinus or Ceratogyrus marshalli


It is one of those..but which one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> It is one of those..but which one?


Guessing Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> Guessing Ceratogyrus marshalli


Nope sorry I'm not a fan of the horny little devils..

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> It is one of those..but which one?


Same rules as "Guess that spider" so she gets three, If one of them is right that should be a win??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Same rules as "Guess that spider" so she gets three, If one of them is right that should be a win??


*Edit* oh then yea she won it's balfouri..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 24, 2016)

You are just hating this thread LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> You are just hating this thread LOL


Yea this is the last time I check it I swear! ...maybe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Oct 24, 2016)

C.darlingi



__ louise f
__ Jan 18, 2015
__
darlingi




						Ceratogyrus darlingi with babies
					




Allright here goes

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## EulersK (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my god that's so cute! I love it! 

Also, I have no idea  But thank you for that picture.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 24, 2016)

C. darlingi?


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> C. darlingi?


You cheated and I know how

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 24, 2016)

Way to easy Louise its a link to the Gallery with a name tag    
C. darlingi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 24, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> don't own any Hysterocrates


I love the way you said that :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love the way you said that :-s


Well not yet...... at least


----------



## EulersK (Oct 24, 2016)

@louise f 
Go again, since you gave us the answer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 24, 2016)

EulersK said:


> @louise f
> Go again, since you gave us the answer


This might be a bad idea.. Her collection is huge! I'm kidding of course Louise.. Give us a hard one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> C. darlingi?


You got it friend C.darlingi it is. And thanks <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Way to easy Louise its a link to the Gallery with a name tag
> C. darlingi


Ups i forgot that was a link  I'll post a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Hahaha this is not that easy

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sericopelma?


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Sericopelma?


nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Idiothele?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like a dwarf... or, at least, a small spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Looks like a dwarf... or, at least, a small spider.


also, tarsus-metatarsus or metatarsus-tibia are obviously of different color so it narrows down choices quite a bit

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 25, 2016)

Orphnaecus, Encyocratella or Ceratogyrus


----------



## DeanK (Oct 25, 2016)

P. cambridgei?


----------



## Envoirment (Oct 25, 2016)

_Kochiana brunnipes_?


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 25, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hahaha this is not that easy
> 
> View attachment 223472


Looks like a psalmopoeus sp.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Idiothele?


No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Looks like a dwarf... or, at least, a small spider.


It is a dwarf friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Orphnaecus, Encyocratella or Ceratogyrus


No not even close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

DeanK said:


> P. cambridgei?


Nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> _Kochiana brunnipes_?


Nay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Looks like a psalmopoeus sp.


No sorry friend but not even close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 25, 2016)

must be tappie then!
edit: or cyriocosmus


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> must be tappie then!
> edit: or cyriocosmus


Nooo No No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Hehe a little hint here

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 25, 2016)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Uhh i made it a hard one. Haha you all got what you asked for right  Anyone care to take a guess ?  Come on i dare you  I recently made babies on another one very familier to this one

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 25, 2016)

IIRC you had tappie, psalmo and incei slings...

then this must be... uh...
i really cant think of anything, i think i have brainfart

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 25, 2016)

louise f said:


> No sorry friend but not even close

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> IIRC you had tappie, psalmo and incei slings...
> 
> then this must be... uh...
> i really cant think of anything, i think i have brainfart


It is one of those you mentioned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 25, 2016)

louise f said:


> It is one of those you mentioned


Well the N. incei is the only dwarf among them, so it's gotta be it... right?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 25, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Well the N. incei is the only dwarf among them, so it's gotta be it... right?


You got it friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 25, 2016)

louise f said:


> You got it friend


Actually, @Marijan2 did  You're up, mate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

uh... lol
here we go then!


----------



## EulersK (Oct 26, 2016)

C. cyaneopubescens?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

EulersK said:


> C. cyaneopubescens?


nope


----------



## EulersK (Oct 26, 2016)

It's very stringy webbing, not smooth at all... 

M. balfouri?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

EulersK said:


> It's very stringy webbing, not smooth at all...


Yes it is, she's been in for fey years now and each year it gets little bigger and rougher



EulersK said:


> M. balfouri?


wrong again


----------



## Fins (Oct 26, 2016)

P. irminia?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fins said:


> P. irminia?


no sir


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 26, 2016)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei


nope, not a psalmo


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 26, 2016)

_Poecilotheria then or Avicularia_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Poecilotheria then or Avicularia


noperino

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fins (Oct 26, 2016)

Pterinochilus? Thrying to figure out which ones are the poo flingers...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fins said:


> Pterinochilus? Thrying to figure out which ones are the poo flingers...lol


nope, ain't pterinochilus. i'll even help with saying it is not from harpactirinae sub


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> nope, ain't pterinochilus. i'll even help with saying it is not from harpactirinae sub


_H.maculata _or_ T.gigas?_

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> _*H.maculata* _or_ T.gigas?_


Bingo!


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Bingo!


Woo! When I first saw this thread I thought I'd never get any.

This particular spider was only rehoused last night, so the burrow isn't that established, but guess away!


----------



## EulersK (Oct 28, 2016)

Ceratogyrus? 
Aphonopelma?


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Ceratogyrus?
> Aphonopelma?


None of these, I'll give a tiny hint with saying it's an active and defensive T.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 28, 2016)

Pterinochilus? That's number three for me, I'm out if that's wrong...


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Pterinochilus? That's number three for me, I'm out if that's wrong...


Nope, not Pterinochilus. I'll give a slightly better hint in that it's a New World and while defensive, it's not as defensive as Pterinochilus.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 28, 2016)

Pelinobius muticus

Didnt see you said it was new world


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 28, 2016)

I change my answer to N chromatus


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> I change my answer to N chromatus


Nope.


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ephebopus?


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

Negative.


----------



## Fins (Oct 28, 2016)

A. genic?


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 28, 2016)

@Misty Day  Pampho Genus?

Or poss C lividum?


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 28, 2016)

No one has guessed the right genus yet. @Tfisher got the closest but not saying which one of the guesses was closer.


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Phormictopus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

It's 1:30 am and I can't sleep because of this!! Lol humm I'm gunna say it was close to the pampho. 

So how about T. Strimi, apophysis or blondi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 29, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> It's 1:30 am and I can't sleep because of this!! Lol humm I'm gunna say it was close to the pampho.
> 
> So how about T. Strimi, apophysis or blondi?


Nope! It's a hard thread for sure. 



Marijan2 said:


> Phormictopus?


You got it. 3" male Phormictopus sp. green. His sister doesn't burrow at all but this guy seems as if he's digging his way to China. You're up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

This should be fairly simple one


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

@Marijan2  C. fimbriatus?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> C. fimbriatus?


Wow, that was even faster than i expected... Not fimbriatus but huahini. All in all you got the genus. You're up


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

Hahaha bout time I land one  
Just have to give me a few mins. 
Got to get a good pic


----------



## EulersK (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Wow, that was even faster than i expected... Not fimbriatus but huahini. All in all you got the genus. You're up


The _one time_ it's a chilo!

I hate all of you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

This one shouldn't be that hard either


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Cyrio(ex. haplo)?


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Cyrio(ex. haplo)?


Nope try again.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

Anybody? hahahah


----------



## EulersK (Oct 29, 2016)

The hole looks like Ceratogyrus, but it's way too moist in there. M. robustum?


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

@EulersK Honestly its dry and its not Ceratogyrus genus or Megalopelma. Think warmer. The substrate I used was moss, coco fiber and some sand.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 29, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> @EulersK Honestly its dry and its not Ceratogyrus genus or Megalopelma. Think warmer. The substrate I used was moss, coco fiber and some sand.


Warmer than arid Africa?  Does this spider live on Mars?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hystero?


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

opps sorry your in the right area my bad


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Hystero?


nope. 
gotta go to halloween party ill ck soon


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 29, 2016)

This species is from South Africa.


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 30, 2016)

_Harpactira_ or _Idiothele_ sp?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 30, 2016)

augacephalus/pterinochilus?


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 30, 2016)

@Marijan2 Pterinochilus is correct. This is P. Lugurdi burrow 

Your turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh wow, i must admit i'm starting to get out of burrows.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 30, 2016)

N. Incei?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)

Super moist! 

Neoholothele? 
Chilobrachys? 
Hapalopus?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 30, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Super moist!
> 
> Neoholothele?
> Chilobrachys?
> Hapalopus?


Yes, your time has finally came when Chilo is in question and you got it right!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)

Finally! I've got a great pic. I'll post in a couple hours, at work at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## BobBarley (Oct 30, 2016)

Ephebopus?  Markings are throwing me off...


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Ephebopus?  Markings are throwing me off...


I've wanted an E. murinus for ages, but nope.


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 30, 2016)

Cyriopagopus?


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 30, 2016)

Poecilotheria or Stromatopelma


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Cyriopagopus?





sdsnybny said:


> Poecilotheria or Stromatopelma


Nope to both... Steve, those burrow?!


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 30, 2016)

When that's the only option, if the are not provided with height and given lots of dirt they will make the it home. I have seen videos of people who housed them in a critter keeper.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 30, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> When that's the only option, if the are not provided with height and given lots of dirt they will make the it home. I have seen videos of people who housed them in a critter keeper.


Very, very interesting. Never would have thought.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

@EulersK psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> @EulersK psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus?


No sir, try again.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

@EulersK Psalmopoeus genus?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> @EulersK Psalmopoeus genus?


I would have told you had you gotten the right genus  No one has gotten the genus yet. No one is even close, surprisingly.


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I spent the last hour cruising through the psalmo genus photos for no reason. Deff not upset tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

Cyriopagopus? Poss. N. incei?


----------



## Fins (Oct 31, 2016)

Aphonopelma?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Cyriopagopus? Poss. N. incei?


Cyriopagopus already guessed, and Neoholothele it is not.



Fins said:


> Aphonopelma?


No sir


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 31, 2016)

Pachistopelma rufonigrum


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> Pachistopelma rufonigrum


Nope. It's a burrower, so people can stop guessing arboreals  You all should know me better than to keep an arboreal. I'm going to give it a couple more guesses, and then I'll give another hint. I didn't think it would be this hard!


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

Thrigmopeous?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Thrigmopeous?


Gorgeous genus, but no


----------



## Fins (Oct 31, 2016)

Chilobrachys?
Ami?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Fins said:


> Chilobrachys?
> Ami?


Nope to both


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 31, 2016)

lol

on a side note, i housed my H mac in a medium KK for 6 months or so. she did burrow but mainly stayed as high up as she could while still hiding.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Okay, another hint:
From what I've seen, I'm pretty sure that no one has even gotten the correct native country... or continent, for that matter. Am I right in saying that, @Venom1080?

Correction, @sdsnybny got the correct continent.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 31, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Okay, another hint:
> From what I've seen, I'm pretty sure that no one has even gotten the correct native country... or continent, for that matter. Am I right in saying that, @Venom1080?
> 
> Correction, @sdsnybny got the correct continent.


no, some one guessed Stromatopelma.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 31, 2016)

ceratogyrus

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 31, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> ceratogyrus


yes.


----------



## EulersK (Oct 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> yes.


Why you gotta steal my thunder? 

Yep, @sdsnybny finally got it. An AF C. darlingi just waiting for her knight in shining armor.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 31, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Why you gotta steal my thunder?
> 
> Yep, @sdsnybny finally got it. An AF C. darlingi just waiting for her knight in shining armor.


sorry, thought you went offline. just trying to continue it.

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 31, 2016)

Ugh I totally overlooked that one. Started digging into some "new undiscribed species"!!!!! Again not upset!!!!


----------



## EulersK (Nov 1, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Ugh I totally overlooked that one. Started digging into some "new undiscribed species"!!!!! Again not upset!!!!


After seeing all of your replies with absolutely gorgeous species, I've come to the conclusion that I have to get a decent picture of her. Her temperament is a crap shoot most of the time, unfortunately. If I turn up dead with a camera in my hand, blame the horned one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 1, 2016)

@EulersK if that camera somehow disappears I swear me and the C. Darlingi had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 1, 2016)

Is this thread dead now?


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Is this thread dead now?


dunno, we're waiting for @sdsnybny for new pic


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Working on it


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

heterothele?


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 1, 2016)

grammy?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> heterothele?


Nope


Tfisher said:


> grammy?


Nada


----------



## EulersK (Nov 1, 2016)

The abdomen screams baboon. 

Ceratogyrus?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

EulersK said:


> The abdomen screams baboon.
> 
> Ceratogyrus?


No Sir


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 1, 2016)

N. incei?
Phromictopus?
And I figured I'd add
augacephalus?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> N. incei?
> Phromictopus?
> And I figured I'd add
> augacephalus?


No to all three


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 1, 2016)

Pterinochilus?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Pterinochilus?


nope


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm annoyed that even with the amount of time I've spent at your house, I still haven't a clue which spider that could be.

Grammastola? Edit: No someone already guessed that. Darn you Steve!

Edit 2: One of your billion _Euathlus _sp?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fins (Nov 1, 2016)

Nhandu?


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

Idiothele!! Has to be!!!


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I'm annoyed that even with the amount of time I've spent at your house, I still haven't a clue which spider that could be.
> 
> Grammastola? Edit: No someone already guessed that. Darn you Steve!
> 
> Edit 2: One of your billion _Euathlus _sp?


LOL your little N. incei olive's are still sitting here nope not Euathlus



Fins said:


> Nhandu?


Not Nhandu



Bugmom said:


> Idiothele!! Has to be!!!


Yes I. mira a little 3/4" sling, first day in new enclosure and I wanted it to find the starter hole so I partly covered it with cork bark temporarily.  now its a empty landscape don't see the little imp much lately.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

Haha, YES. I was mentally picturing your horde in my head and like... okay... what is where....

I'll be by your way tomorrow on my way to manbun's house, if I swing through Auburn to meet our New Zealand friend, I can get my inceis.

My contribution:


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

ooh, this smells asian. Haplocosmia? Haplopelma?


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 1, 2016)

cyclosternum?
Ephebopus?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

See you tomorrow Steph, I thought Simon was an Aussie? A kiwi then, really?
how about E. olivacea


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> ooh, this smells asian. Haplocosmia? Haplopelma?


Negative. 



Tfisher said:


> cyclosternum?
> Ephebopus?


Nope!


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> See you tomorrow Steph, I thought Simon was an Aussie? A kiwi then, really?
> how about E. olivacea


I'm pretty sure I  heard him say NZ at one point.

And you guessed it!


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 1, 2016)

chilobrachys?
edit: nevermind


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I'm pretty sure I  heard him say NZ at one point.
> 
> And you guessed it!


How big is that demon getting


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Bugmom (Nov 1, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> How big is that demon getting


Probably at or close to 3". Hard to say, I'm lucky if I see legs in the 1" area it hasn't webbed over yet.


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 2, 2016)

Acanthoscurria ?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 2, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Acanthoscurria ?


Nope


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 2, 2016)

megaphobema?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 2, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> megaphobema?


Not Megaphobema


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 2, 2016)

Aphonopelma?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 2, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Aphonopelma?


Nope


----------



## Tfisher (Nov 2, 2016)

Grammostola ?
Nhandu? 
Jeez!


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 2, 2016)

Tfisher said:


> Grammostola ?
> Nhandu?
> Jeez!


not Grammy, not Nhandu, never heard of "Jeez"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 2, 2016)

pampho? phormic?


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 2, 2016)

brachypelma?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 2, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> pampho? phormic?


Yes it my Phormictopus cancerides adult female in a 10 gallon

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 2, 2016)

yay,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Monocentropus/Neoholothele communal? Pic is grainier than static on TV, but i think i see 5 different burrows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fins (Nov 6, 2016)

Can we get this going again somehow?


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 6, 2016)

Heterothele?


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

@Venom1080 probably forgot about this thread that he was supposed to say yay/nay


----------



## Fins (Nov 6, 2016)

Probably so. Hopefully he'll see it soon.

I was going to guess Cyriocosmus.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

H. gigas?


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 6, 2016)

sorry, completely forgot. thanks @Marijan2 

yes @EulersK its a H cf hercules burrow from a few years ago, when it still under 2".


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> sorry, completely forgot. thanks @Marijan2
> 
> yes @EulersK its a H cf hercules burrow from a few years ago, when it still under 2".


Oh, nice! What size is it now? 

I'll be posting a picture when I get home in a get hours. Hit the pause on this thread...


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Oh, nice! What size is it now?
> 
> I'll be posting a picture when I get home in a get hours. Hit the pause on this thread...


about 5". grows like a weed.


----------



## dopamine (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll bite.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 6, 2016)

dopamine said:


> I'll bite.


You have to solve one before you can post one it's not a random free for all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Patience, young one. I will be posting one by afternoon's end, fear not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dopamine (Nov 6, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> You have to solve one before you can post one it's not a random free for all.


Ahhh.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 6, 2016)

Bumba cabocla?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Bumba cabocla?


Kezy is quick to the punch, but misses by a mile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Kezy is quick to the punch, but misses by a mile


Looking OW here...  Orphnaceus?  Ceratogyrus?


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 6, 2016)

I think that comes with the territory of this game aha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Looking OW here...  Orphnaceus?  Ceratogyrus?


Bob comes in for a charge and falls over the ropes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Bob comes in for a charge and falls over the ropes


Hahah..............  Cyriapogus??


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 6, 2016)

Aphonopelma, Haplopelma, Acanthoscurria.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Hahah..............  Cyriapogus??


Bob's still having some trouble getting up after that fall...



sdsnybny said:


> Aphonopelma, Haplopelma, Acanthoscurria.


Steve's in line trying to get into the stadium. What a fight, folks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

*enters the stadium profoundly and throws a batch of psalmos and tappies on the judge*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

Holothele??


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> *enters the stadium profoundly and throws a batch of psalmos and tappies on the judge*


Ooo, Marijan's been tackled by security. Sure hope those spiders don't... yep, yeah, they're eating each other. Definitely eating each other.



BobBarley said:


> Holothele??


Bob tried to bring in his communal gang and... yeah, they're eating each other, too. Huh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

What is that??? There comes Monocentropus army guided by little P. muticus as a supreme commander. Surely Ryan is afraid! Is he going to succumb to these little monsters?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> What is that??? There comes Monocentropus army guided by little P. muticus as a supreme commander. Surely Ryan is afraid! Is he going to succumb to these little monsters?


No. No he's not. Perhaps try putting on the gloves before a fight, eh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

*herd of Pterinochilus charge in*  "We're gonna Pterino-*KILL-*you!"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> *herd of Pterinochilus charge in*  "We're gonna Pterino-*KILL-*you!"


Still waiting for the right answer, brother.



Absolutely _solid _pun though, kudos.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 7, 2016)

Brachypelma?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 7, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Brachypelma?


That's a no, brother


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hysteocrates, Phollgius?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Hysteocrates, Phollgius?


Ding ding ding! That's the proud home of an H. gigas juvie, about 2.5" dls. Busy little dude. Just rehoused him into a large KK so he can burrow like he's always dreamed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

sorry, blood dragons take forever on legendary. next.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (Nov 7, 2016)

You're kidding me with that  That's _intentionally_ terrible quality. You could have drawn it better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> sorry, blood dragons take forever on legendary. next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh... i think i see a pillar or counter of some sort


----------



## dopamine (Nov 7, 2016)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens?
lol idk that was a bad guess.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going to say tapinauchenius sp. OR a poecilotheria sp. Just a hunch, given the arboreal jar and their popularity


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

no, so far. @EulersK  its OW of that helps.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> no, so far. @EulersK  its OW of that helps.


It doesn't

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Pokie?


----------



## EulersK (Nov 7, 2016)

Ceratogyrus?


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

nope, its arboreal.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Heteroscodra or Stromatopelma


----------



## Willuminati (Nov 7, 2016)

Blue fang


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> no, so far. @EulersK  its OW of that helps.





Willuminati said:


> Blue fang


Blue fang isnt OW


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Heteroscodra or Stromatopelma


yup, its my H mac cage when it was still 1/2".


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

Stromatopelma


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Stromatopelma


Negatory


----------



## Fins (Nov 7, 2016)

Hysterocrates?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Fins said:


> Hysterocrates?


Not Hysterocrates


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 7, 2016)

_Poecilotheria_?


----------



## Fins (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh wow I saw a different pic. Hmm... I'm not doing well  with these.  How about Psalmo?


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

Tapinachinius?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Misty Day said:


> _Poecilotheria_?





Fins said:


> Oh wow I saw a different pic. Hmm... I'm not doing well  with these.  How about Psalmo?





Venom1080 said:


> Tapinachinius?


No to all three


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

Iridopelma?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 7, 2016)

Thrixopelma (ockerti)


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Iridopelma?


No sir


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Thrixopelma (ockerti)


YES!! my hopefully penultimate 5" male T. ockerti. His girlfriend is waiting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 7, 2016)

Heck yeah, that semi-arboreal enclosure is what tipped me off.


Won't find this one on my Instagram.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 7, 2016)

T stirmi, P sp. santa domingo goliath?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 7, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> T stirmi, P sp. santa domingo goliath?


Nope.


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

Selenogyrus squamosus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

Made that up 

My real guess: Aphonopelma?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Made that up
> 
> My real guess: Aphonopelma?


Nope.


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is it new world or old world?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Is it new world or old world?


NW


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Eupalaestrus?
Phormictopus?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Eupalaestrus?
> Phormictopus?


Nope


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ami? Avicularia? Magulla? Acanthoscurria? Lasiodora?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Ami? Avicularia? Magulla? Acanthoscurria? Lasiodora?


Nope.


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is it a member of the Aviculariinae? Or is it a member of the Theraphosinae?


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Is it a member of the Aviculariinae? Or is it a member of the Theraphosinae?


Theraphosinae


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Is it a member of the Aviculariinae? Or is it a member of the Theraphosinae?


why would anyone keep member of aviculariinae in this type of enclosure? lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> why would anyone keep member of aviculariinae in this type of enclosure? lmao


I mean, maybe Ephebopus but Ephebopus need humidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

@Marijan2 How would I know? I already told you I don't keep tarantulas!


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 8, 2016)

Megaraptor12345 said:


> How would I know? I already told you I don't keep tarantulas!


Where did you say that lol?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Megaraptor12345 (Nov 8, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Where did you say that lol?


No not you! Marijan. I told Marijan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jones0911 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## EulersK (Dec 8, 2016)

A. ezendami?


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 8, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


>


I don't believe anybody has guessed @BobBarley's 
pic yet? 
You have to guess right before posting one for others to guess.


EulersK said:


> A. ezendami?


LOL he hasn't guessed any correct yet, but good try


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 8, 2016)

Euathlus


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Dec 8, 2016)

@BobBarley Is it a G. porteri or G. rosea? Gonna guess the classic on this one


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 8, 2016)

None of the above... lol


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Dec 8, 2016)

M robustum


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 8, 2016)

Nope... Should I tell you guys or what?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Dec 23, 2016)

Thread CPR!!


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 23, 2016)

It's Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 24, 2017)

Initiating Thread CPR...again
Someone post another burrow photo! woot woot


----------



## EulersK (Feb 24, 2017)

Remember, you only need to guess the genus  Hint: @Chris LXXIX


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 24, 2017)

just couldnt let it die..
P muticus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> just couldnt let it die..
> P muticus


Easy one! You're up.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 24, 2017)

Next


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 24, 2017)

C. sp. hati hati? Avic?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 24, 2017)

P irminia


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 27, 2017)

L. violoceopes (hope thats spelled right)


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 27, 2017)

nope @KezyGLA an Avic with moist substrate?! blasphemy!
  @YagerManJennsen


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 27, 2017)

Is it arboreal as an adult? (does that count as a guess)


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 27, 2017)

probably


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 27, 2017)

It's probably arboreal or probably a guess


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 27, 2017)

its probably arboreal. its more like a Megaphobema when young.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## YagerManJennsen (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm guessing again to keep the thread going. Is it african?


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 7, 2017)

no, its OW tho


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Mar 7, 2017)

it's not Australian is it?


----------



## EulersK (Mar 7, 2017)

I believe that I have created a monster.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Mar 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I believe that I have created a monster.


indeed



roar


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Mar 7, 2017)

ermm is it a pokie?


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 7, 2017)

C. shiodetei ? O. viol?


----------

